# 64625 - RFA SIJ



## lcole7465 (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm looking for some additional information on the new cpt 64625 - RFA Sacroiliac Joint, specifically if this code can be billed with multiple units? Say if the provider performs this procedure on S1, S2 and S3.

Thank you in advance


----------



## bdcoyne8 (Feb 6, 2020)

If the provider does the procedure on S1, 2, and 3, you can only bill the 64625 once as the code description states innervating nerves (plural). If they do the S4 with the other three, you would add the 64640 in addition to the 64625.


----------



## lcole7465 (Feb 6, 2020)

I thought it was only one unit. And thank you for the additional info on adding the 64640 for the S4


----------

